# Problem paring bluetooth devices with LG Ally



## shadow1515 (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a Plantronics headset that I got a few years ago (not sure of model number, but when I pair it with old phone it shows up as PB610Z), and I've been trying to pair it with my LG Ally with no luck. I hold the power button on the headset, and it has a long blue pulse followed by 3 red blinks, and then periodic blue blinks indicating that it is in discovery mode. I know the headset still works, because if I turn on my old LG enV it still picks it up just fine.

The problem is, my Ally won't see it. I know the Ally is capable of seeing bluetooth devices and that bluetooth is, in fact, enabled, because I tested it with my Wii remote and it picked it right up. What could be causing my phone to fail to pick up a specific bluetooth device?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Shadow1515 :wave:

I'm also just 'discovering' the joys of Bluetooth headphones (Motorola HT820 stereo headphones-PC) and the one thing I found was to 'disconnect' the headphones from all other sources before pairing with a new source - i.e. turn off your phone and/or anything else (or move them out of range) that's connected to the headphones, turn off the headphones then switch on again, so that they're 'fresh' and ready to be 'discovered' by the new phone.


----------

